# Bavarian Autosport's Customer Appreciation Day/Show and Shine



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Come join the fun at Show & Shine 2013!
Bavarian Autosport's Customer Appreciation Day
benefiting Susan G. Komen for the Cure*

*When:* 
Sunday, October 6, 2013
8:00 am to 2:00 pm
Rain or shine!	
*Where: *
Bavarian Autosport
275 Constitution Ave
Portsmouth, NH 03801
(just an hour north of Boston)

*About the Event:*

*It's free!*
Show off your BMW or MINI and share styling and detailing ideas with other enthusiasts.
Check out a vast array of BMWs and MINIs, from old to new, from 100% stock to super-modified.
Watch live demos on how to do simple repairs, detail your car, repair paint chips, etc.
Chat with representatives from companies such as UUC, Cool Carbon, Bilstein, Stealth Auto, Kelleners Sport and others.
Take advantage of special "Show & Shine Only" discounts in our showroom.
Enter our free raffle and win one of dozens of prizes.
Enjoy a complimentary BBQ and refreshments.
Join us in supporting Susan G. Komen for the Cure by purchasing tickets for our charity raffle ($5 each or 5 for $20). You could win one of 21 prizes ranging in value from $200 to more than $3,500. PLEASE NOTE: If you can't make it to Show & Shine, you can still support the cause by buying your raffle tickets online or by phone. You do not need to be present to win. For more details.

*Rob Siegel's* ongoing tour for his book *Memoirs of a Hack Mechanic* will also be making a stop at the event. Meet Rob Siegel and hear about his latest Hack Mechanic adventures and get your book signed!

*Read a bit about Rob Siegel's book here.*

*More information on Show and Shine 2013.*


----------

